# new case recommendation / new fan setup for my current case



## carlosedt (Jul 19, 2022)

Hi guys! so I'm looking to buy a new case focused on the best airflow, I watched GamerNexus video about the best 22 cases and they say one of the best is the Lian Li Lancool 2 'Performance'

The problem is that I need one with support for a top mount 360mm radiator.

I also would like to know any suggestions for my current fan setup airflow wise, I'm thinking to replace the front fans (they are 3 years old now) for 3x200mm fans (noctua ones) or maybe 140mm that you guys recommend. I tried with the top fans as exhaust but didn't make much improvement for the gpu/cpu, it was actually worse for the cpu temps.

current setup is:

front: 3x120mm 1500rpm
top: (radiator fans) 3x120mm 1400rpm
back: 1x140mm 1800rpm


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 19, 2022)

This is more how it should be.





Having 6 fans sucking air in means there is almost zero airflow, your one fan exhaust is like trying to push a grapefruit thru a garden hose.


----------



## carlosedt (Jul 19, 2022)

If I would like to use the radiator on top, should I use those for exhaust as well? when I tried last time I just saw the water temp way higher. Also the one exhaust I have its a 140mm fan around 1700-1800rpm


----------



## GerKNG (Jul 19, 2022)

keep the radiator in the front otherwise you'll just heat up the Water with your GPU by a lot for maybe 1-2°C lower GPU Temps at best.
in my H710 it was a LOT better for the CPU and the top exhaust with the radiator in the front gives you some negative pressure and the GPU stays cool.


----------



## carlosedt (Jul 19, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> keep the radiator in the front otherwise you'll just heat up the Water with your GPU by a lot for maybe 1-2°C lower GPU Temps at best.
> in my H710 it was a LOT better for the CPU and the top exhaust with the radiator in the front gives you some negative pressure and the GPU stays cool.



the problem I see using it in the front is that it won't get air inside, since the radiator fans are usually on silent mode and they are quiet slow even at max rpm


----------



## GerKNG (Jul 19, 2022)

carlosedt said:


> the problem I see using it in the front is that it won't get air inside, since the radiator fans are usually on silent mode and they are quiet slow even at max rpm


set them to a static RPM that is fine for you. the GPU really does not care that much, the case a lot of volume.


----------



## carlosedt (Jul 19, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> set them to a static RPM that is fine for you. the GPU really does not care that much, the case a lot of volume.


thanks I'll try that, does the fans need to be like this? (like, not 'after' the radiator)


----------



## GerKNG (Jul 19, 2022)

carlosedt said:


> thanks I'll try that, does the fans need to be like this? (like, not 'after' the radiator)


fans are better in pushing air rather than pulling. 
pushing from the outside through the radiator gives you slightly better cooling, pulling air through the radiator is easier to clean. 
i'd go with push. (the fans on the picture are wrong)


----------



## carlosedt (Jul 19, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> fans are better in pushing air rather than pulling.
> pushing from the outside through the radiator gives you slightly better cooling, pulling air through the radiator is easier to clean.
> i'd go with push. (the fans on the picture are wrong)


ah ok then should be like: radiator>fans>front

I'll try that configuration and use exhaust on the top, I'm having high GPU temps lately maybe because of that, my 2080 wasn't even close on the temps.

I will also consider buying the lian li lancool ii performance.


----------



## GerKNG (Jul 19, 2022)

carlosedt said:


> ah ok then should be like: radiator>fans>front
> 
> I'll try that configuration and use exhaust on the top, I'm having high GPU temps lately maybe because of that, my 2080 wasn't even close on the temps.
> 
> I will also consider buying the lian li lancool ii performance.


and really set your fans (case and AIO) manually as high as possible before it gets annoying.


----------



## carlosedt (Jul 19, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> and really set your fans (case and AIO) manually as high as possible before it gets annoying.
> View attachment 255290


Thanks! really appreciate all the help.

Just a random question since I have to install icue... should I use 'extreme' rpm for the pump? or just default (balance) its fine?


----------



## GerKNG (Jul 19, 2022)

carlosedt said:


> Thanks! really appreciate all the help.
> 
> Just a random question since I have to install icue... should I use 'extreme' rpm for the pump? or just default (balance) its fine?


custom, fixed fan speed to whatever you find acceptable.


----------



## cvaldes (Jul 19, 2022)

carlosedt said:


> ah ok then should be like: radiator>fans>front
> 
> I'll try that configuration and use exhaust on the top, I'm having high GPU temps lately maybe because of that, my 2080 wasn't even close on the temps.
> 
> I will also consider buying the lian li lancool ii performance.


The Lian Li Lancool II has a newly-announced successor, the slightly larger Lancool III which can accommodate both 360mm and 420mm radiators on the top.

The top as an intake makes zero sense. You are fighting physics since hot air rises. This is likely why your GPU temperatures are high. DeathToGnomes has posted a photo annotated with a good airflow.

The Lancool models have a removable front radiator bracket so the order should be (L to R): case interior < radiator < bracket < fan < mesh front panel cover

If you get one of the Lancool Mesh cases, I suggest you install fans on the PSU shroud exhausting up toward the GPU. This will suck cooler exterior air through the bottom mesh door and increase airflow.

The Lancool II Mesh Performance has a fan hub with a switch on the front panel. The four choices are: low, medium, high, and A (auto). The latter uses the fan curves set on the motherboard's UEFI to manage.


----------



## carlosedt (Jul 19, 2022)

cvaldes said:


> The Lian Li Lancool II has a newly-announced successor, the slightly larger Lancool III which can accommodate both 360mm and 420mm radiators on the top.
> 
> The top as an intake makes zero sense. You are fighting physics since hot air rises. DeathToGnomes has posted a photo annotated with a good airflow.
> 
> ...



I saw the Lancool III, I think I'll wait until that is available here and buy that one since I like the support for the 360mm radiators on the top. I'll have time while I wait and just play around with my current case and try the suggestion from GerKNG, that could change my mind and just use front radiators from now on


----------

